# ODNR Walleye Seminar



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the info gang. If anyone goes, please give us a report.

LAKE ERIE UPDATE AND WALLEYE ANGLING SEMINAR SCHEDULED FOR APRIL 19,
2005 AT THE LAKE ERIE NATURE AND SCIENCE CENTER

Summer is almost here and it's time to put the boats back in the water
or book your charters for walleye fishing! Want to find out how, when
and where to catch Lake Erie walleye, including the central basin and
island regions?

Learn all of this and more during Ohio Sea Grant's Lake Erie Update and
Walleye Angling Seminar to be held at the Lake Erie Nature and Science
Center, 28728 Wolf Road, Bay Village, Ohio. Scheduled for Tuesday, April
19, 2005 from 7:00 P.M. to 10:00 P.M., the seminar is co-sponsored by
the Ohio Sea Grant College Program and the Lake Erie Nature and Science
Center. Seating is limited, with pre-registration and payment of $5 per
person (to help support the nature center) necessary to guarantee
seating. Registration at the door will be accepted only if seating is
available. Call the Lake Erie Nature and Science Center at (440)
871-2900 for more information and to register for this seminar.

The seminar will feature Steve "Freebyrd" Carlson, noted Lake Erie
tournament fisherman, and Fred Snyder, Dave Kelch and Kelly Riesen, Ohio
State University Extension Specialists with the Ohio Sea Grant College
Program.

Tournament Angler Steve Carlson will discuss Central Basin trolling
techniques with the goal of helping weekend anglers put more fish in the
boat this summer. Carlson has applied his knowledge of trolling
successfully with his FreeByrd Fishing Team taking 11 Top Ten finishes
in Lake Erie walleye tournaments since 2002.

Fred Snyder, District Specialist with Ohio Sea Grant, will reveal his
secrets for drifting and casting for Lake Erie walleye. Snyder, a Lake
Erie fisheries specialist, has been fishing the lake for over 30 years. 

Dave Kelch, Extension Specialist with Ohio Sea Grant, will tell
participants about what's been happening with Lake Erie's walleye
fishery, including catch rates, population size and spawning success and
the angling forecast for 2005. He will also provide information about
contaminants in popular Lake Erie game fish.

Kelly Riesen, Fisheries Extension Program Coordinator with Ohio Sea
Grant, will teach participants proper release techniques for sub-legal
walleye.

Anglers can experience some excellent walleye fishing RIGHT NOW if they
know where to go and how to fish for them! This seminar can provide the
answers to your questions and help anglers fill the coolers before
summer arrives.


----------



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

BigD,

Will there be any more seminars like this one? I just now saw this post and would have liked to go to the one on 4/19. Thanks.

Tom


----------

